# Come in Lonewolf,do you read me?



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Who else is off shore? I like foreign reports,being an alien myself.Coming to Oregon? Look me up,I'm not proud, and will feed you.Don't be afraid to post stuff,AUSIES are very eccepting of alians, even me.


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

aussies do recognise aliEns....when they see one...... :lol:

.


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Are you trying to say,your coming to Oregon?please read WARNING-Forum rules May not be 5 star dinner. Spell check broke schooled in USA :shock:


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

may 5...i'll diary the date.. :lol:

.


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Exelent,spring Shinook,wll clear garage,call me a few days before you get here.541 673 0333 Phil


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

bankmaggot said:


> Exelent,spring Shinook,wll clear garage,call me a few days before you get here.541 673 0333 Phil


See if kraley and pawah want to go,you guys could car pool. Still would feed all of them.


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

reinhardt wants to come..http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/

.


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

noeskimo said:


> reinhardt wants to come..http://www.enterprisecorruption.com/
> 
> .now one invited BUSH ,don't blaim me,I'm just the piano player


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

bankmaggot said:


> Who else is off shore? I like foreign reports,being an alien myself.Coming to Oregon? Look me up,I'm not proud, and will feed you.Don't be afraid to post stuff,AUSIES are very eccepting of alians, even me.


hi bankmaggot as soon as im out next i will post you a report the work load has been very busy with the run up to xmas so im hoping to get out soon and hopefully when it warms up a bit -6 just dont do it for me


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Very cool,my UPS driver lives next door,I told him about you.Noeskimo is comming to fish with me this spring!Thanks for checking in.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

no worries matey catch up soon with a nice report i hope


----------

